# Help with abortion coding



## Rgreen0118 (May 23, 2011)

I am having trouble deciding if this would be 59821 or 59855?  I really get stuck on these.  She was given cytotec which is why I am leaning towards 59855?  

Can someone confirm this for me?  Thanks!!!


A 25-year-old black female, G (gravida) 2, P (para) 0, 
A (abortion) 1, LC (living children) 0, at approximately 16+ weeks 
intrauterine pregnancy, who had spontaneous rupture of membranes with 
dilated cervix.  She was admitted with an inevitable spontaneous 
abortion.  The patient had 800 mcg of Cytotec placed rectally and after several hours was feeling pressure.
DELIVERY NOTE:  The patient pushed secondary to feeling that she was 
having a bowel movement, but passed the fetus that was a 16 week size, 
nonviable, no heartbeat identified or fetal movement identified by 
nurse evaluation.  The cord was clamped and cut.  Bleeding minimal.  
Dr. R then arrived to assess the patient.  She was stable and 
was comfortable.  On exam the cervix was dilated and noted placental 
tissue partially extruding through the cervix.  It was decided to be 
conservative and wait for spontaneous passage, fundal massage used. 
After an hour or so, the patient passed a large portion of placental 
tissue.  Bleeding controlled.  It was decided again to wait further for 
the rest of the placental tissue.  Risks, benefits, and indications 
reviewed with the patient, regarding this conservative treatment for 
the passage of the placenta.  Patient in agreement.  She understands 
that she may need a dilation suction curettage if she does not pass the 
rest of the tissue by tomorrow morning.


----------



## bigredcag (Jul 7, 2011)

<20 WEEKS  delivery and since cytotec was used the 59855 is the correct code. i have some information on this so you can fight insurance and/or have the info available if you want it. just email me and i can give you what i have on it.
bigredcag@hotmail.com


----------

